
Journalist Sharing Their Salary - JeanSebTr
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1SP3Sqqdv6R8chFamjtgdNlOrUar-hJXvkMSeha2mHQ8/htmlview
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21528854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21528854)

------
open-paren
I recently wrote one of these salary-sharing surveys for my college. Making
one survey that is comprehensible and also includes all the different
compensation options is HARD. I'm impressed by their ability to do so in this
survey.

------
CryoLogic
These salaries are higher than I expected

------
baron816
Yikes. Makes me appreciate my SWE career.

~~~
undoware
Too bad a functional fourth estate is a dependency for, you know, western
democratic capitalism.

Less puckishly: What I feel upon reading this is sort of like that feeling
when you find out some bad piece of news about climate change. It's bad enough
on its own, but what it implies about the overall health of the national and
international socioeconomic context, which, as SWE I (like you) depend on for
my survival, is enough to keep one up at night.

Who, among folks smart enough to earn six figures writing code, will deign to
don gumboots? And if they don't, who will?

And what happens to us when that person proves incompetent, irregular,
desperate, uninformed, or lackadaisical -- all the things that (under
capitalism) a healthy salary is supposed to ward against?

------
Semaphor
Considering stuff like

> Covering up Epstein's crimes to protect the Clintons

I guess this whole thing is absolutely meaningless?

~~~
52-6F-62
It appeared to be better a few days ago when it was first posted. The form was
public and anonymous and it became popular so the trolls got a hold of it or
so it appears.

Unfortunately it seems that way now.

------
pmoriarty
When people report their salaries, I always wonder how we can know they're
telling the truth.

~~~
JeanSebTr
What would they gain from anonymous lies?

~~~
quicklime
Not that I think this is happening, but in theory they could bump up the
averages and use that as ammo the next time they're negotiating their
compensation.

------
kbenson
This one is pretty interesting/funny (more so if it's not fake):

 _Chief Media Correspondent

CNN

$1,054,000

White cis male

15

New York

Pretend ABC didn't cover up Epstein's crimes / Report every minor thing about
Fox News and Trump / Envy Sean Spicer's dance skills_

~~~
52-6F-62
It’s fake, and it’s poisoning the data pool.

~~~
kbenson
Hrm, I kind of assumed the epatein stuff might have been one network emoyee
laying some blamr on another network, as well as maybe acknowledging much of
the media's general overreaction at times (which Trump plays upon), as well as
being a bit self-effacing, but on a fresh look, it does seem a lot more
obviously fake. :/

~~~
kbenson
I wanted to edit this comment to fix the "Epstein" misspelling I made while on
my phone, but I can't edit it (and the delete option is also gone), but I can
still edit my top-level comment if I want. I checked back on my phone, and it
showed the edit, but clicking it just acted as if I had used the comment
anchor link. I haven't seen that before.

